# Something to take your mind off the Oden factor...



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

CYBER DUNK

This is a fantastic game that I only just recently signed up for, and it had me a bit confused at first, but after a few clicks around and checking out the way it works, turns out its actually quite addictive and great fun. One of them games where you can go as far as you want, or just sit back and have a little fun. Im at the "have a bit of fun" stage at the moment, but who knows...the way its going I could get right into this. 

Basically you sign up, log in, then create a player. You then enter a draft, and will get randomly picked up by a team. Im assuming you will usually get picked by a pretty crappy team to start with until you build up your stats by training, buying better equipment (you make cash for playing games, and you are signed to a contract for game dollars) and winning tourneys. You can enter 1-on-1 tourneys as well, and also place bets on any game in any division in any country. 

I just recently got signed by a human operated team for a decent wage in a D-League team which is developing me into a well rounded player, hopefully to move into a Premium league - the owner of my team owns a D-League type team in the Aussie league, and a Premier team in the Phillipines. We're hoping to go to the international circuit and win some tourneys. 

Anyway, have a play....its great fun!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

awesome! i'm gonna try this


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

yeah man, do.....to start with it can be a bit confusing, but you'll pick it up pretty quick. Wait til you gret drafted by a human operated team...THATS when it becomes more exciting!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

:spam:


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

jsut started my player


got drafted to a french team...backup point guard


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

its actually kinda fun...something to pass a little time


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> :spam:


its not spam at all. I dont own the site, nor do I even know the people who do. I just play there. Its fun. I thought I'd share the fun around to other hoops fans.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

magohaydz said:


> its not spam at all. I dont own the site, nor do I even know the people who do. I just play there. Its fun. I thought I'd share the fun around to other hoops fans.



I appreciate it. I joined, and it is another way to pass the time. It also doesn't hurt that I am trying to become the second coming of Sabas. Skilled big man that can shoot and pass.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I signed up!~

Do I really have to wait 20 hours to play another game?!?! Can I make it faster?!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> I signed up!~
> 
> Do I really have to wait 20 hours to play another game?!?! Can I make it faster?!




I don't have a clue how to speed it up. I would think no because ti is a world wide league and it sort of needs to be coordinated with that. 

What league did you end up in?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> :spam:


it really was a good natured jab in the ribs. i signed up to the dang thing a couple months ago. the only reason i called it spam was that if you get other people to sign up, you get like extra points to spend and such. But i dont know if he used his personal signup link in order to get credit for all of you guys that just started. If so.......SPAM!:lol:


p.s. i am on the bimini blacks in the spiced rum league. look for the 7'4" sg.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> it really was a good natured jab in the ribs. i signed up to the dang thing a couple months ago. the only reason i called it spam was that if you get other people to sign up, you get like extra points to spend and such. But i dont know if he used his personal signup link in order to get credit for all of you guys that just started. If so.......SPAM!:lol:
> 
> 
> p.s. i am on the bimini blacks in the spiced rum league. look for the 7'4" sg.


haha....in that case, no hard feelings dude. I did use my reference link, but I either post that or just the standard one; either way I was going to create a thread about it because its a great fun game...might as well use my link and get a couple of credits for it. Im looking at buying my oiwn team come next season so I'll be on the recruiting drive. I reckon I could use a 7'4" SG! HAHAHA


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

What About A 5'7 Point Guard Hahaha


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

magohaydz said:


> haha....in that case, no hard feelings dude. I did use my reference link, but I either post that or just the standard one; either way I was going to create a thread about it because its a great fun game...might as well use my link and get a couple of credits for it. Im looking at buying my oiwn team come next season so I'll be on the recruiting drive. I reckon I could use a 7'4" SG! HAHAHA



dude you gotta buy my team! and give me a damn raise!


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll have a look man. Seriously, I will see what I can do. Preferably I would rather buy a team in the Aussie league, and to be honest, Im pretty damn busy working on my player at the moment and trying to get him into the premier league, and out of the D-League, so we'll see. When the time comes and I do buy a team, I will certainly let you know.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Damn, got drafted by the Lakshmipur Blades. Do I have to be present to play in these games? I mean honestly, who isn't going to want me on their team?

Here are my CyberDunk Stats:
*HOWIE HOOPAWITZ *

Height: 2.18 m (7 feet 1 in) 

weight: 127 kg (280 lbs) 

Cash: 944 $ 

Birthday: 3-14 

Position: Center (C) 

Country: USA 

Team: Lakshmipur Blades

Next Game: 18:47:36 vs Utenos Alus

League: Bangladesh Division 1 :lol: 

Value: 17 

Rank: Beyond Belief

I honestly haven't had time to reada a lot into this site, I have a trainer working on me for cheap, I was able to buy some shoes and looking at the record of my team, we suck. I just hope that I don't have to be present to play this guy, I think that I'll still be at work. eh, what are you going to do?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Damn, got drafted by the Lakshmipur Blades. Do I have to be present to play in these games? I mean honestly, who isn't going to want me on their team?
> 
> Here are my CyberDunk Stats:
> *HOWIE HOOPAWITZ *
> ...




LOL at least I made it to North America (Canada)

You do not have to be present to play. The computer, or person if a person happens to own your Bangladesh team (LOL) sims it.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> LOL at least I made it to North America (Canada)
> 
> You do not have to be present to play. The computer, or person if a person happens to own your Bangladesh team (LOL) sims it.



Cool, I'll have to get myself sign with a team closer after my contract is up with these people. :thumbdown:


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright. I'm in. An SF by the name of Ralph Miller in the Netherlands with crazy hops and a center by the name of Mark Radford who's playing in Sweden. Yes, I know Mark Radford didn't play center, but Ralph didn't have mad hops either.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mobes23 said:


> Alright. I'm in. An SF by the name of Ralph Miller in the Netherlands with crazy hops and a center by the name of Mark Radford who's playing in Sweden. Yes, I know Mark Radford didn't play center, but Ralph didn't have mad hops either.


But he was a great coach for OSU. Ah the Orange Express days....guess I just dated myself. :raised_ey


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> But he was a great coach for OSU. Ah the Orange Express days....guess I just dated myself. :raised_ey




I used to "date myself" a lot in my teen years. Then I got married and I don't have to as much


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I don't have a clue how to speed it up. I would think no because ti is a world wide league and it sort of needs to be coordinated with that.
> 
> What league did you end up in?


Division 5... and my guy is doing OK I think! I got a 6 foot 3 PG with a good outside shot. My value is 17.08 I am not sure if that is good lol


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Division 5... and my guy is doing OK I think! I got a 6 foot 3 PG with a good outside shot. My value is 17.08 I am not sure if that is good lol




From what I gather everyone starts with a 17 rating. 


And Howie.... You can retire and start over if you want. Put USA, Canada, and so forth in order of preference and you will have a better chance at getting on one of those teams.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

OOOhhhh imma start over... my guy sucks lol


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> From what I gather everyone starts with a 17 rating.
> 
> 
> And Howie.... You can retire and start over if you want. Put USA, Canada, and so forth in order of preference and you will have a better chance at getting on one of those teams.


Do I have to sit out a year or play baseball? :biggrin:


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

um, i signed up as well. spend my money on getting better, but i can't get drafted. even when i'm not picky about the league, it says no spots are available.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> um, i signed up as well. spend my money on getting better, but i can't get drafted. even when i'm not picky about the league, it says no spots are available.



That's odd. there are like a gazillion leages, and 5 divisions in each of them. I'm calling user error on this one. Sadly I'm an idiot and unable to help. If you have money to spend on yourself to get better then you are already on a team I think, otherwise you wouldn't have money to spend. Click on my crib and see what it says there


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, you start off with like $1,000, so i bought a trainer and some shoes and an an accessory.

I go to the Draft and I put in every country as a "1" for highest priority and it tells me there are no spots for me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> Well, you start off with like $1,000, so i bought a trainer and some shoes and an an accessory.
> 
> I go to the Draft and I put in every country as a "1" for highest priority and it tells me there are no spots for me.




Don't do that. Just let it pick for you. Kepp them numbered as they are, or put a certain country number 1 and switch whatever number that was with the other. I just signed up again, and it worked fine


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Odd.

When I click on Draft, is has the countries pre-orded (Taiwan #1, Spain #2, etc...) and if I don't change any of the rankings and all the countries have their own number, I still get the error.

Maybe there are to many PGs?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> Odd.
> 
> When I click on Draft, is has the countries pre-orded (Taiwan #1, Spain #2, etc...) and if I don't change any of the rankings and all the countries have their own number, I still get the error.
> 
> Maybe there are to many PGs?




Maybe? Like I said I just created a center again. You should go to the help portion of the site.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

stupid CyberDunk site said:


> Sorry, no positions available for you at the moment in any leagues. We are often adding new leagues. Please check back in a fewy days. We are very sorry for any inconvenience.



meh.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

I started a couple players and there seem to be way too many pgs. Try an SF and you'll probably be fine.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Started a SG, got the same result. As fun as it sounds it's more trouble than i'm willing to put into it. Meh.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

stockfire said:


> Started a SG, got the same result. As fun as it sounds it's more trouble than i'm willing to put into it. Meh.




I'd give it a week and try again. Sounds like they will continue to add more leagues and divisions


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, I've got to say it already seems like a lot of fun. I've updgraded my center Mark Radford and he's going to be HYUUGE in Sweden div 3.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I started a couple days ago and it seems pretty fun so far. 

My one tip would be to start betting right away. A good pick is Kauno United in Lithuania Div 5.

EDIT: One thing I just noticed, it looks like most of the posters here have a Center (myself included), it must be the Oden effect.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> I started a couple days ago and it seems pretty fun so far.
> 
> My one tip would be to start betting right away. A good pick is Kauno United in Lithuania Div 5.
> 
> EDIT: One thing I just noticed, it looks like most of the posters here have a Center (myself included), it must be the Oden effect.


I'll admit that Greg Oden got me thinking, but I was really a Sabas fan prior to that. Now if Greg could pass like Sabonis.....well!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Verro said:


> I started a couple days ago and it seems pretty fun so far.
> 
> My one tip would be to start betting right away. A good pick is Kauno United in Lithuania Div 5.
> 
> EDIT: One thing I just noticed, it looks like most of the posters here have a Center (myself included), it must be the Oden effect.


I bet on Kauno United. They are huge underdogs and the bet ratio thingy is going to multiply by 4.5 or so. I hope it works.

I am in UK, Dvision 5 on the Taft Trailblazers. 7 ft PF watch out. I only had 1 point last game though. I wish trainers didn't take so long..

It seems to me that to get really better quickly you need to pay for points. What kind of scam is this??


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Weird. The PG I had that couldn't get in any league just got signed by a decent human-owned teamed. Guessing that I get waived any second, but it'd be cool if I stuck.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Kauno was a GREAT bet -- can you post or pm with any others you find like that? I'm looking, haven't seen anything, but will tell y'all if I do.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright, I've gone WAY geeky and purchased a team. The Quebec City White Sharks, Div 2, Canada (obviously). I could use another PF and a PG. Would love to have some people on the list on the team (if you promise to train . . . and draft a player tall for his position.) PM me if you want in.

Actually, I could also use an SF too.

Fyi, I'm headed out to all day meetings and won't be able to respond until this evening (Thursday).


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> Kauno was a GREAT bet -- can you post or pm with any others you find like that? I'm looking, haven't seen anything, but will tell y'all if I do.


Krusevac Blue (Serbia Division 5)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Alright, I've gone WAY geeky and purchased a team. The Quebec City White Sharks, Div 2, Canada (obviously). I could use another PF and a PG. Would love to have some people on the list on the team (if you promise to train . . . and draft a player tall for his position.) PM me if you want in.
> 
> Actually, I could also use an SF too.


I'm a 7'2" center who is working hard.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

stock, i believe you are having an I.D.10.T error.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

modes sign me! i got a 6 foot 3 pg with averages of 15 points and 2.5 steals and i shoot over 50% from down town


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> Do I have to sit out a year or play baseball? :biggrin:


HAHAHAHA...funny *******!


BY the way guys, be patient about getting to a team. We all start with a value of 17. Im currently up to 21.38 and rising rapidly. By the end of the current season (we are up to day 19 and its a 70 day season) I should be up around the 28 mark the way I am going. 

On another note, if theres a Power Forward out there rated over 21 and wants to become a good back up to our top team, let me know as my manager is looking for someone. You are GUARANTEED 24 mins a game, and may get more depending on how well you play and improve your ratings. Theres some good money in it, so let me know and I will pass the message on.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh, did I mention we are currently sitting on top of the table in the Phillipines Premier division?


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Im a 7' PF on British Div 5 team Taft Trailblazers. Surprise surprise my name is Majic Sean. Geez this game takes forever. Remindes me of those flash fades 'Tamagotchi'. I wait and wait and wait then make a few moves and begin the process over again. 

What is the fastest way to boost stats?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

fastest way to boost stats is by using CDP's (Cyber Dunk Points). You can spend them on upping your stats. 50 CDP's per stat increase, and a maximum of 40 increases per season. Im just waiting for next season so I can burn a few more CDP's and give my player a boost of an extra 3 whole value points. Also, train constantly. Equipment can be good too. Just buy that with in-game cash. To make quick cash, you gotta get into betting. Its by far the easiest way and quickest way to make money. Money = equipment which = stats boost. CDP's = instant stat boost. I have enough to buy myself my own team....but Im happy where I am at the moment, so I'll spend my CDP's on boosting my players stats. Good luck bro. If anyone needs any tips or help, let me know. Just post it in here, or PM me or whatever and I'll give you any tips you want.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow thanks for the info mago. Is there a way to get CDPs without buying them? I saw there was also the option to blog for CDPs but BBnet is the extent of my online thoughts...

I did see that once you get CDPs you can bet them too but getting them is what I am stumped on. thanks again.

Sean


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

yeah, you used to be able to bet them. Not any more as it is too easy to gain them, and CDP's is what makes the creators money and therefore keeps the game running. Remember, the game is only in its 3rd season - a season is 70 days long. So essentially this game hasnt even been going for 6 months, so there is still some bugs and stuff that need to be ironed out, but the guys who run it and very much aware of this, and jump onto anything that may arise very quickly. These guys work hard, and do a great job. You can blog for CDP's. I made 100 CDP's by just posting one blog. Its easy enough, so long as the blog contains a link to cyber dunk and is primarily about the game. Here is mine if you are interested.....
http://magohaydz.myblog.com/
as you can see, its nothing special, but it was enough to earn me some CDP's.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

hell yeah i wanna do that


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Cool, I much appreciate the advise magohaydz. I made a soupy little first blog and am awaiting their response. I can't wait for some CDPs!! I am going to go stat crazy


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Resume, I pm'd you and haven't heard back yet. If you want in, give me your player name and bonus amount.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

majic_sean said:


> Cool, I much appreciate the advise magohaydz. I made a soupy little first blog and am awaiting their response. I can't wait for some CDPs!! I am going to go stat crazy


Just bare in mind that it took me 10 days after posting my blog that I actually got paid my CDP's. Have you submitted it to Cyber Dunk? Naturally they have to be aware of it - its all done through the game from your main screen...easy to follow. 

Im currently up to 21.38 and will be 21.7 in another 20 hours. Training frantically lately, so heres hoping it pays off.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Drexler's Dad -- please re-accept your offer to the Quebec Rip City Sharks. Verro and I had a screw up and you were inadvertantly dropped. Sorry about that! 

Resume -- still have a place for you, if you're interested.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok done, you need to submit a new offer Mark.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Verro said:


> Ok done, you need to submit a new offer Mark.


Ha, ha. My name's not Mark -- I named the player after Mark Radford, of the OSU/Orange Express.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> Ha, ha. My name's not Mark -- I named the player after Mark Radford, of the OSU/Orange Express.


Well it's your account name... whatever.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

gonna try this it sounds like fun


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

good luck man. Need any help or whatever, just post it here and I'll answer as best as I can. Im no pro at it, but I have a good enough inderstanding of how it all works now.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Finally, I got in!

I'm a 7'4" Shot-blocking, 3 point making machine. Like Sabas in his prime. Anyone want to sign me away from my 7th division team, the Allston Blocks?


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

stockfire said:


> Finally, I got in!
> 
> I'm a 7'4" Shot-blocking, 3 point making machine. Like Sabas in his prime. Anyone want to sign me away from my 7th division team, the Allston Blocks?


Boy, we've got a lot of centers. I blame (kidding) Oden for that. If you'd switch to being a rebounding defensive machine like the previous number 52 (oh, Buck, we miss ya), I'd sign you to my team. We're in Div 2, Canada. So far there are three of us on the team from this board (2 of which are centers.)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Boy, we've got a lot of centers. I blame (kidding) Oden for that. If you'd switch to being a rebounding defensive machine like the previous number 52 (oh, Buck, we miss ya), I'd sign you to my team. We're in Div 2, Canada. So far there are three of us on the team from this board (2 of which are centers.)




LOL I am a center as well. I am in Canadian division #5. I finally had a breakout game of 17 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists and a block. I'm on my way to greatness.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I also have a 6'5" PG in Micronesia.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Any chance of convincing one of you centers to switch to PF or maybe SF? The more you train 'em, the harder it'll be to switch as the days go by. 

We currently don't have either a PF or an SF. The lack of a PF is a little tougher because they seem to rebound better than centers.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Any chance of convincing one of you centers to switch to PF or maybe SF? The more you train 'em, the harder it'll be to switch as the days go by.
> 
> We currently don't have either a PF or an SF. The lack of a PF is a little tougher because they seem to rebound better than centers.




I'm only 7'2. I could play PF. If not I'll switch, What do I care? Will I just have to retire my player and create a new one?


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I'm only 7'2. I could play PF. If not I'll switch, What do I care? Will I just have to retire my player and create a new one?


Well, the cyberdunk forums are full of examples of centers who don't rebound much and PFs that rebound like crazy. The algorithm seems to give some sort of benefit to being a PF (not just playing the PF slot.) 

If you don't mind, retire that center and start a PF. It'd be great to have a fourth from the list on the team. I'll sign you.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Well, the cyberdunk forums are full of examples of centers who don't rebound much and PFs that rebound like crazy. The algorithm seems to give some sort of benefit to being a PF (not just playing the PF slot.)
> 
> If you don't mind, retire that center and start a PF. It'd be great to have a fourth from the list on the team. I'll sign you.




OK. How did you guys get so many skill points so quickly?


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> OK. How did you guys get so many skill points so quickly?


Bought 'em for Mark Radford (you can buy stats) -- wasn't patient enough to wait to train. Marvolo's been playing longer. Fug Ly's been training plus he bought custom gear.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Bought 'em for Mark Radford (you can buy stats) -- wasn't patient enough to wait to train. Marvolo's been playing longer. Fug Ly's been training plus he bought custom gear.




Ok, I'm back in as a 7' PF...the atomic dog.... playing for the Boston Spades of the USA division 6

LOL you spent money? No way I could take it that serious


Hope you'll sign me


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Ok, I'm back in as a 7' PF...the atomic dog.... playing for the Boston Spades of the USA division 6
> 
> LOL you spent money? No way I could take it that serious
> 
> ...


Can't say I spent much and it's a great diversion while I'm stuck on conference calls at work.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Can't say I spent much and it's a great diversion while I'm stuck on conference calls at work.




I think I'll try and make myself an enforcer type player.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I just see my season has ended in this league. I wonder how long it will be until the next season?


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I just see my season has ended in this league. I wonder how long it will be until the next season?


Just offered you a contract -- salary is low, but I gave you a bonus so that you can start training and, more importantly, start betting. Put $8k on Serbia, div 5, Krusevac Blue today -- right away, before games are played.

You won't get much playing time until your rank is close to Diego Hidalgo, which shouldn't take too long because the bugger hasn't been training.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Just offered you a contract -- salary is low, but I gave you a bonus so that you can start training and, more importantly, start betting. Put $8k on Serbia, div 5, Krusevac Blue today -- right away, before games are played.
> 
> You won't get much playing time until your rank is close to Diego Hidalgo, which shouldn't take too long because the bugger hasn't been training.




I have been betting on some team in the lithuanian league too. they pay off well. But thanks and I'll do it all now


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> Well, the cyberdunk forums are full of examples of centers who don't rebound much and PFs that rebound like crazy. The algorithm seems to give some sort of benefit to being a PF


I think I know what's up with centers not rebounding. I'm guessing there are different virtual regions on the court the rebound can go to, and your speed determines how many of these you can cover on a rebound (a rebounding radius). 

Since, height gives a speed penalty and so does weight, when you add this to the fact that most centers don't train speed to begin with, your stuck with a really slow player who can only rebound in a small area of the court. If they were an NBA player they'd have gigantism.

PF's do a lot better because they're more mobile with measurements around 6'8" 250 vs 7'4" 280+ centers. 

Anyway, that's my theory.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Verro said:


> I think I know what's up with centers not rebounding. I'm guessing there are different virtual regions on the court the rebound can go to, and your speed determines how many of these you can cover on a rebound (a rebounding radius).
> 
> Since, height gives a speed penalty and so does weight, when you add this to the fact that most centers don't train speed to begin with, your stuck with a really slow player who can only rebound in a small area of the court. If they were an NBA player they'd have gigantism.
> 
> ...



i am a 7'4" sg, when i was playing on the computer team, i would get 12-18 rebounds all the time. i have been training my speed though.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> i am a 7'4" sg, when i was playing on the computer team, i would get 12-18 rebounds all the time. i have been training my speed though.


I think you're going to see a lot of time at SF now -- our lower ranked SG that was slotted in the SF spot got killed today.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ugh, no PT. Don't make me go to the media LOL


----------



## Basketball_Coach2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.cyberdunk.com/?ref=196553


Lovin every minute of it Check it out


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

my bad mobes i can't check pm messages on the forum on my phone. i have gotten my pg a lot better but how do i get him off my team and on yours? my friend has a home power forward too with home rebounding. you should sign him. i will have him pm you


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm gonna spend a couple bucks too to watch my dude whoop some *** too ha ha this game is fun.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Resume said:


> my bad mobes i can't check pm messages on the forum on my phone. i have gotten my pg a lot better but how do i get him off my team and on yours? my friend has a home power forward too with home rebounding. you should sign him. i will have him pm you


Just give me your player names & teams and I'll find you (both you and your friend). Depending on whether you're on a computer (easy) or human (tougher) team, the process will be slightly different, but I'll let you know by sending you a pm through cyberdunk. It'd be great to have an experienced PG, but I'll be a little bummed to see Dave Twardzik (our current pg) relegated to the bench.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Hopefully I'll meet you guys on the international circuit at some stage! Im almost at 22 value now, so rapidly rising, which is good. I cant wait for the next season to begin so I can spend the 2000 CDP's I have saved up on some more stats. Thats an instant gain of 3.08 in value. Im also up to about $400k so should be able to get myself some decent $1.4mil shoes within the next couple of weeks, which will help to no end. 
Glad you guys like the game. Im having a ball! After this season, if you need a decent SF we'll see what we can do. Im enjoying my team currently, but nothing goes un-negotiated, so I may be willing to sign with you guys if you'll have me. Time will tell. 

P.S. so far I have spent about $16 buying CDP's. I probably wont spend any more money, as it seems I wont really need to, at least not until season 5 (I already have enough CDP's for season 4)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

So what if I decide to buy my own team? Will I be able to relocte it to Portland, or will I have to keep it in....let's say.....Charlotte? Can I change the team name? Does it take a lot of time to own one? Is it complicated?


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> So what if I decide to buy my own team? Will I be able to relocte it to Portland, or will I have to keep it in....let's say.....Charlotte? Can I change the team name? Does it take a lot of time to own one? Is it complicated?


You can change the team name, but you can only do it once. Pretty easy to own a team, other than you tend to think about roster moves, revenue generation and escalating player salaries too much.

Was going to wait until next season to tell y'all, but I bought a D-league team in the good ol' US of A last night. Div 6, but at least we're home. The team is currently the Seattle Warriors, but like that Okie Clay, I plan to relocate the team before next season. Only to PDX instead of OKC. 

I'm thinking of doing a reverse and moving our best players from the Div 2 team to the Div 6 team, just so that we'll be in the U.S.

Feel free to start making fun of me for spending both thought and money on this stuff. I can't really defend myself.

Go Cubs! Get that win tonight.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I want on your Usa team! i will post my guys names tonight i can't remember. they on my computer


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Resume said:


> I want on your Usa team! i will post my guys names tonight i can't remember. they on my computer


I'm not sure if the Div. 6 teams are actually playing yet -- they might not play until season 4. One of my guys was put on a Div 6 team and that team didn't play games, even though they were on the schedule. Next game is scheduled for tomorrow and I'll find out then. 

Rest assured, we'll move the team over to the Portland squad as soon as USA div 6 is up and playing games. Gotta figure out what our mascot will be. The Portland ________. Any ideas?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You could play off of Jail Blazers and go with the Wardens, Prison Guards, Choir Boys, or my favorite, The Cultures


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I bought a Div 6 team. 

A.C. Missouri is the name, I will sign anyone here and include a fat bonus.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha ha. Dueling teams on the board. The Portland whateverwemightcallourselves are going pulverize you A.C. Missouri wusses. (Might as well start meaningless rivalry talk early.)


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Our team is very concerned with character, bad character. I am ONLY signing felons.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> Rest assured, we'll move the team over to the Portland squad as soon as USA div 6 is up and playing games. our mascot will be. The Portland _*Pixies*_.


Fixed!


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Verro said:


> Fixed!


I don't know. I had a bad childhood experience at Pixieland in Seaside when I was a kid. Very traumatic stuff -- my family likes to pull out movies of the incident for their amusement and my embarrassment. Pixies won't work. 

I'd like to have some sort of reference to the 70's Blazers, but I'm not sure what it might be.

[C'mon, Cubs! This is getting ridiculous -- down 2? Argh.]


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, I'm looking for a center and pg that would like to join the Portland Buckaroos in USA division 6. Anyone interested? The center will back up my current stud, but any pg would play right away, and play a lot.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Whoops....I just accidentally went and made some custom underwear worth 30 value points. There goes most of my hard earned CDP's. Better start saving up again before the next season starts!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How does a person get a new contract from a different team? My player is playing for a computer controlled team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> How does a person get a new contract from a different team? My player is playing for a computer controlled team.




What is your players name, what possition do you play, and what team do you play for? I will gladly put you on the Buckaroos Schilly.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> What is your players name, what possition do you play, and what team do you play for? I will gladly put you on the Buckaroos Schilly.


http://www.cyberdunk.com/team.php?m=player&id=289550

I'm a 17.8 sf at 6'9" and 240lbs. In my last match I had 22pt and 12 boards.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> What is your players name, what possition do you play, and what team do you play for? I will gladly put you on the Buckaroos Schilly.


But if you join the Buckaroos, Schilly, you should be prepared to be wupped by the Seattle Warriors (who, like the Sonics, will soon skip town for greener pastures . . . in this case Oregon.) By the way, who just named their team the Tacoma Tigers -- was it someone from the list?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you in USA div. 6 mobes? How cool.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Are you in USA div. 6 mobes? How cool.


Yes! You, me and Magohadyz (AC Missouri) all have teams in div. 6, USA. We've got a good number from BBB in that league now. Verro and Drexlersdad are on the team -- looks like Resume will be soon too. With you and Schilly teamed up, we can have some great grudge matches & talk some trash. Way geeky, but it's fun.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I haven't seen any contract offers yet....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I haven't seen any contract offers yet....




I can't find you yet Schilly. What is your name?


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

I want to play on a noncomputer operated team. If anybody wants to add me I am on UK division 5 team Taft Trailblazers. 7' PF named after my basketball boards ID.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

majic_sean said:


> I want to play on a noncomputer operated team. If anybody wants to add me I am on UK division 5 team Taft Trailblazers. 7' PF named after my basketball boards ID.




I really need a back up center.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

My Player Name is Helmut Schillister


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

i have one player in each position. each above 17.5 now. soon is a get some fun money i'm gonna buy more stats lol let me know if you wanna draft one of my guys


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> My Player Name is Helmut Schillister




LOL of course it is. Do you mind getting back up minutes for a few games until you increase your stats?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Stats don't increase due to playing time do they?


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Stats don't increase due to playing time do they?




Just start betting


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Is there any trick to betting? Any way to analyze the match ups?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> Yes! You, me and Magohadyz (AC Missouri) all have teams in div. 6, USA. We've got a good number from BBB in that league now. Verro and Drexlersdad are on the team -- looks like Resume will be soon too. With you and Schilly teamed up, we can have some great grudge matches & talk some trash. Way geeky, but it's fun.


Nah man, I dont even own a team! I am quite happy to be a player....I play in the Aussie league. Anyone want a 23.0 valued SF, 6'7" all round good player not specializing in anything in particular....Im going for the Scottie Pippen type player. Im still under contract, but my team is getting less and less active, and I am considering asking for a trade soon. Make me an offer fellas!

EDIT: By the way, I have custom equipment for underclothing (valued at 30), am almost rich enough to buy the $1.4mil shoes (45+ value) and then will be working on the $1.4mil bracelet. 
here are my stats.....

Floor Shooting: 45 (+13) 
Inside Shooting: 30 (+5) 
3PT Shooting: 32 (+5) 
Dribbling: 27 (+2) 
Passing: 25 (+2) 
Stealing: 20 (+4) 
Rebounding: 38 (+11) 
Blocking: 27 (+7) 
Strength: 23 (+5) 
Speed: 24 (+3) 
Jumping: 30 (+6) 
----------------- 
Confidence: 23 
Stamina: 18 

currently training +5 in strength.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

the trick to betting is to find a low ranked team that has just been bought by a real person and loaded it with good players. The reason for this is that they will be ranked low in their league (say in the 20's) but will be valued at much higher than that of teams that are higher placed on the league ladder. The odds are calculated on league standings; not team value. Naturally eventually those teams will rise up the ladder as they get some wins under their belts and their odds will decrease as each game goes on. Then you find another team.....


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Anyone know any hot teams to bet on right now? All the ones I used to make money off have lost their value as they have increased their ranks 

Anytime I can find a team with the multiplier 2.0 or higher and they are sure to win I make loads. It sure is sweet when the mutiplier gets up to the 4.0+ range :-D


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

To answer my own question...

After a little research I found some great money makers. High money with medium risk.
UK division6. Canterbury Blazers are only .5 better than their next match but with a x5.3 multiplier their is a good chance to make lots of money. Also in the same league is Edinburgh Bears with a multiplier of 3.7. If anybody has ano better ones I'd love to know. thanks


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

magohaydz said:


> Nah man, I dont even own a team! I am quite happy to be a player....I play in the Aussie league.


My bad, it's Stockfire that has AC Missouri -- we're playing today in about three hours.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

back to the betting.....
never bet on a computer team, no matter the odds. They are highly unpredictable. Always bet on a human team vs a computer team with good odds for the human team. Thats the way to win money!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If anyone is looking for a 19.5 SG let me know. I train every day but can't get any minutes because I'm playing behind the best player in the division.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> If anyone is looking for a 19.5 SG let me know. I train every day but can't get any minutes because I'm playing behind the best player in the division.



I might be. Do you strive to be like Kobe, or do you actually play team basketball?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I might be. Do you strive to be like Kobe, or do you actually play team basketball?


I used to be a team player but after 2 weeks I hadn't gotten 1 minute of playing time (I was the second highest rated player on my team). I then decided to screw that and became an Eddie House/Gilbert Arenas type player. My 3 point shooting is 41 (+10)


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I got a well rounded back up PG that is 18.5 right now. Good passing and good 3pt


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Resume said:


> I got a well rounded back up PG that is 18.5 right now. Good passing and good 3pt




I need that. I have a decent PG, but could use a back up.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

I got 19.3 PF with good passing and inside game as well as blocking, jumping and stamina. Averaging 15 ppg shooting 50% from the floor with almost 10 boards a game.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm gonna buy some cyber points too lol


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I've played just 25 games, and have gone from 17.0 vakue when I started to 23.8 already. Apparently Im one of the fastest improvers many people have seen. I should be even faster from now on too. Also have just purchased the top $1.4mil shoes (worth +45), have custom under clothing (worth +30) and will soon be able to purchase my $1.4mil accessory (also worth +45). Im gunna be a GREAT player by next season....come the start of next season I should be up to 30 value at my current rate (which wont be a problem to keep up)


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

so how are you guys all going in your respective teams?
I just got signed to a Premier League team in the Phillipines, and on debut scored 28 pts, 11 boards and 8 assists. My personal best, against competition 3-4 rating points higher than me! Im currenty at 24.2


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

magohaydz said:


> so how are you guys all going in your respective teams?
> I just got signed to a Premier League team in the Phillipines, and on debut scored 28 pts, 11 boards and 8 assists. My personal best, against competition 3-4 rating points higher than me! Im currenty at 24.2


Which player are you?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Haydz Mago


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

magohaydz said:


> Haydz Mago


Are you guys looking for a SG? I'm only rated 20.2 but I just recently figured out how to be so I should improve pretty fast from here on out.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

we are. but my coach doesnt want anyone lower than about 28ish. We have our eyes on a 30.2 players. his team accepted the offer....now just gotta get him to accept. Will end up costing us about $4.5mil


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

OK, I just purchased a team. Im in the Aussie 2nd league. Trying to fill out a roster. is there anyone here rated 23 or above that wants to come along and join the fun? We have a very active private forum, and actually own 2 teams between us. Ive just been appointed coach/manager of the newest team. I need every position filled, and would love a big dominant C. Must train hard and constantly, be active in the forum and be willing to take this team all the way to the top. Good signing bonuses to help with training and such.


----------

